# Reality check: Bit-changes for table-mounted routers



## thistlefly (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm upgrading my router, and will be mounting the new arrival in a Bosch 1181 table. I am *incredibly* torn between two combo kits: the Bosch 1617EVSPK and the Milwaukee 5616-24.

I like the 5-year warrantee of the Milwaukee, and I believe I would prefer the 'BodyGrip' for hand use. The Bosch sounds very well-liked, and it sounds like the initial problems with the switch have been addressed.

Both routers offer above-table adjustment... but the Bosch also offers bit changes without removing the router from the table, and I'd expect it would work perfectly with the Bosch table in that regard.

This leaves me wondering how much of a bother it really is to remove the motor of the Milwaukee for bit changes, and how convenient it really is to accomplish the bit change for the Bosch while it's table-mounted. If I were rich, I'd just get both and return or sell the one I didn't like , but since I'm not I'd appreciate input from other folks who've used one or both of these setups.

Thanks!

Bob


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

I equate it with time equals money. Anytime you can eliminate a process and still maintain quality and safety its a plus. If the item that allows above table bit changes costs more, the time saved in bit changes will pay for itself in labor.


----------



## thistlefly (Dec 2, 2008)

Ghidrah said:


> I equate it with time equals money. Anytime you can eliminate a process and still maintain quality and safety its a plus. If the item that allows above table bit changes costs more, the time saved in bit changes will pay for itself in labor.


 No argument with that... but there isn't an issue with cost here, the routers' prices are almost identical.

The problem is that the ability to change bits above the table is the only way I see the Bosch as being superior to the Milwaukee from my perspective. If it is in fact simpler and quicker (I've never used that feature on any router), good, but I hoped to have someone who has one report whether it is as easy as it is made to sound.

Thanks-

Bob


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Bob,

While my PC router allows for in the table bit changes, I always pull the motor out. It takes 10 seconds, I can get the collet nice and tight with it up on the table, and it's easier than using the bent wrenches.

Sometimes, I actually swap router motors instead of bits. If I'm using 2 bits regularly, I can just leave them chucked up and swap the motor in the base.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

I don't know other router models, I've always been very happy with PC. I currently have the PC 75182, (just the motor) and the bench dog lift, for 11 years I had the 7518 plunge in the table. 

For the most part, (if the bit was skinny enough) I could get my fingers inside the base plate opening and lift the unit out of the table without opening the door and pushing the unit up. 

Even dealing with the door, the major time was switching bits and adjusting bit height before dropping the unit back. I didn't modify the plunge for dedicated tabel service, I used it more on site as a normal plunge. If I had to pull it out more than once to fine tune the same adjustment, (which happened often) my disposition would change.

With the current unit the lift raises the bit out of the table wicked fast, (speed wrench) the collet is well within reach no slippage as with the plunge, don't need the sergical tubing on the wrenches anymore.

I figure I cut my bit change time in half probably better. The last job, (Mantle) had 4 bit changes for one item of molding.

If the units are same in quality go with the one that allows for in table bit changes, "Time is money"!


----------



## thistlefly (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks to all who responded. In weighing all aspects, though I'd certainly love to have the above-table bit change, everything but that (to me personally) recommends the Milwaukee. Given the relative frequency of bit changes, and the speed of motor release, I've decided to live without that feature.

Time will tell, as always...  ... but right now, I'm expecting to be pleasantly impressed.


----------



## lgkett (Dec 11, 2008)

Bob,

I recently purchased the Milwaukee 5616-29 and last weekend purchased the Kreg benchtop router table.

Since I haven't used my router and table yet, I wasn't clear about the process of inserting and replacing the bit. After reading the threads to your post I pulled out my Milwaukee operators manual and reviewed the section on installing/removing the motor. There is a motor release button, that when pressed the motor literally falls away from the base. By depressing the release button and aligning the depth adjustment screw the motor smoothly slides back into the base. I'm pleased at how easy this functions and thank you and the thread contributors to your form question that primed my thought process.

Grant


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Somehow I missed this post. I feel that the Bosch 1617 is the best combo kit on the market. Those "early switch problems" actually occured about 8 years into production. This model is what the combo kits on the market are styled after. None of the other brands work as well in motor swaps, under the table height adjustment is a breeze. I own a couple 1617's and they have been problem free. Most staff members own and prefer Bosch routers over other brands. They also are at the top of the magazine testing reports.


----------



## thistlefly (Dec 2, 2008)

Mike-

Well.... the complaints I've seen on the Bosch 1617 were as recent as November 2008, and the 1-year versus 5-year warrantee in addition to that really puts a big burden on Bosch for reliability. I've listed the various reasons that I ended up choosing the Milwaukee, though I in general love Bosch's products.

Just got the Milwaukee kit, BTW, but haven't yet mounted it. There is an awesome-looking collet extension on Amazon (Router-Technologies-EX-2080-Professional) that I'm considering for the future, but for now I'll see what it's like as is.

Bob

(I tried posting the URL but I'm too much the noobie to be permitted this privilege. )


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

You can post it now your next post will be 11!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

thistlefly said:


> I'm upgrading my router, and will be mounting the new arrival in a Bosch 1181 table. I am *incredibly* torn between two combo kits: the Bosch 1617EVSPK and the Milwaukee 5616-24.
> 
> I like the 5-year warranty of the Milwaukee, and I believe I would prefer the 'Body Grip' for hand use. The Bosch sounds very well-liked, and it sounds like the initial problems with the switch have been addressed.
> 
> ...


I know I am a novas to all of this, but you might want to at least look at the Ridgid R2930, while it was not #1, that went to the Bosch 1617WVSPK ,it was in the top three of four of Wood magazines July 2008 issue. One thing it does have is a lifetime guarantee. It is adjustable from above the table has diode lights, 2.25 HP, etc. I really enjoy it especially ofter borrowing a friends router, I'll not mention the name but they about turned me off to routers. Just thought I might shoot this your way while you are still looking.


----------

